# My Little Rhino



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's been awhile since I posted any pictures of Thor. So here he is after his walk today. I was finally glad to find my camera..lol. He's made it alittle over a year and a half with his bad heart and he's kicking!

Today he was 55lbs and only 17" tall...LOL He has a jynormus head at 20". We joke all the time that we don't know how he stands up right. With a head that big and so close to the ground he should just fall over...HAHAHA

Now I did have to tie him up to get some pics because he won't stand still. And the pics of him with the fence is him trying to get back in the backyard..lol. That is his place and he loves being back there..






















































Eating His Cookie..lol



















"Picture Time Is Over Mom"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! Whitney!! I haven't seen pix of Thor since he was a small pup!! Omg he's so big, but little at the same time, if that makes sense. Glad to hear he's got the umph and spirit to keep on kickin! He's looking wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Aww! Whitney!! I haven't seen pix of Thor since he was a small pup!! Omg he's so big, but little at the same time, if that makes sense. Glad to hear he's got the umph and spirit to keep on kickin! He's looking wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Bev!

Yeah it made sense. We say that all the time..lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like him a lot, he is very compact. I bet he sounds like a pig when is panting right.? lol from what I can see he has nice rear angulation. Do you have a ped for him?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I like him a lot, he is very compact. I bet he sounds like a pig when is panting right.? lol from what I can see he has nice rear angulation. Do you have a ped for him?


Nope. No snorting. He breaths really heavy though..lol

Here is his brothers ped....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko has the big head too. Rhino looking. That's how he got the name Ecko. Like Mark Ecko Unlmtd. logo. LOL

I'm glad your boy is sticking around and staying strong. He's a VERY handsome guy. I'm only slightly biased. LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol lil rhino...hes thick..cute


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko has the big head too. Rhino looking. That's how he got the name Ecko. Like Mark Ecko Unlmtd. logo. LOL
> 
> I'm glad your boy is sticking around and staying strong. He's a VERY handsome guy. I'm only slightly biased. LOL


Thank you..lol

Yeah the vets say if I'm lucky he'll make it to 3 or 4 but we're trying to go much longer..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Whitney he is way too cute, I am loving that big block head of his  Thanks for sharing pics and here's to many many more years with him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh wow, Thor is a little mac truck! I would be on YOUR waiting list if he was healthy


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Whitney he is way too cute, I am loving that big block head of his  Thanks for sharing pics and here's to many many more years with him.


Thank you Tye..



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Oh wow, Thor is a little mac truck! I would be on YOUR waiting list if he was healthy


You have no idea of how many times I have heard that. I've even had people who didn't care that he had a heart condition...LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

havent seen pics in so long.
great looking bully. one of my favorites. keep up the pics!
and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good looking boy love the pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow what a cutie, I love that face I wanna squish his lips and kiss him


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Wow what a cutie, I love that face I wanna squish his lips and kiss him


I wouldn't do that. His lips are always covered in mud and he might still be snacking on turds...LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ewwwwwwww maybe just some pets then


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Omg he's soooo cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks great girl! Glad to see an update on him!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Whitney, he is so freakin adorable!! I want to bite hims nose and cheeks. What a precious little angel baby!!


----------

